# How can I run an old CD ROM on a newer Mac?



## mtsilverman

I've got an educational kid's game on a CDROM that only works on Mac OS 7.0-9.2, OS X Classic Mode, but my computer is Mac OS X Version 10.7.4. Is there a program I can download or something to get this old CD to work?:facepalm:


----------



## cl-scott

Not really no. It's not just a matter of emulating the old OS, OS Classic ran on PowerPC CPUs, you have an Intel x86 CPU, so that just adds one more layer of complexity to things.

If you have the space, and aren't adverse to spending a little money, you might check ebay for someone who has an old Mac that's running a version of OS Classic. I'd guess there are a few people looking to offload those things in a hurry, and might let you have it for next to nothing.


----------



## defriend

if you have an older OS disk you can try downgrading your OS from that. (I have snow leopard to, but I never found a game that needs me to downgrade.)


----------



## cl-scott

defriend said:


> if you have an older OS disk you can try downgrading your OS from that. (I have snow leopard to, but I never found a game that needs me to downgrade.)


That still wouldn't allow you to get around the fact that OS 7-9 ran on PowerPC CPUs, and OS X has been Intel x86 only since 10.6... Or the fact that with Macs, all the hardware support is baked into the OS, so even if you overcame the CPU issue, you'd hit a brick wall with hardware support.


----------



## A1tecice

There are some Emulators that will allow you to use you're Intel. Never used one before though


----------



## sinclair_tm

Use Basilisk II to do it. I haven't used it for almost a decade, but when I did use it, it worked great on Windows 98. I even had it talking to real 68K Macs. It's well supported and have a large community, so you should be able to find help getting it going from the support sites listed (since we can't help too much here at TFS).


----------

